# How to Prepare for an Interior Paint Job



## garethcooper9

Great post. Sometimes people think they will be careful and not make a mess but they are always wrong. I know that from experience. I have spent hours cleaning up paint stains. You should always protect and cover as much as possible. Taking photos before starting is new to me though. Might be useful next time I decorate.


----------



## chrisn

I would be very leery about putting drops on top of plastic


----------



## roofingquotes

Thanks for sharing this preps for interior painting. I would take these in mind for my next home re paint.


----------



## eliciasam1

Thanks for the Great thread!


----------



## woodlandpatio

Thank you that I found your thread.I really am working on searching for tips on interior painting and I have tight budget so, your thread really helps me in deciding.


----------



## HandiMandy

I like to paint the inside of the switch plate too. This way if I have to get it matched for some reason, I have a big, easily transportable sample to take in. Be sure to note the sheen.


----------



## HandiMandy

Sorry, just realized I'm repeating myself in another thread. I'll go drink a beer in penance.


----------



## alexjoe

Very informative and I will follow these steps.


----------



## mbender2004

I'm awful at painting, i think this should help me. Appreciate it.


----------



## jeffnc

Painters CT said:


> Begin by photographing the room! This allows you to put back everything in its proper place upon completion of your painting project.


Such a good idea, and so easy now with cell phones. Actually this is such a good idea for any project, especially ones involving customers. Not only can it be used to show the current customers, or potential future customers, the nice before/after, but it can also help you avoid disputes about how things were (especially photograph any existing problems.)




Painters CT said:


> Electrical plates and hardware are removed where possible or alternatively covered with removable tape. Everything that is removed is carefully labeled so we know where to put them back. Attach screws, nuts, bolts, and any hardware back in their holes, or tape them in place so nothing gets lost.


I always put this stuff in Ziploc bags, but for some reason it never occurred to me to leave the screws in the holes, which is the best idea. This was suggested to me by a $10/hr worker once!


----------



## jeffnc

MissKat said:


> I like to paint the inside of the switch plate too. This way if I have to get it matched for some reason, I have a big, easily transportable sample to take in. Be sure to note the sheen.


This is such a great idea. If it were industry standard, we'd be in business. Unfortunately, no one leaves this behind for me, and if I leave it, no one would know to look in the future.


----------



## elbowgreece

Great information. Always amazing how many people try to go without drop cloths.


----------



## garykerr

A well-planned and perfectly executed painting project enhances a home's value, is aesthetically appealing, and will protect a home from future wear and tear. Painting professionals make absolutely certain every square inch of our customer's home is protected. Then and only then we are ready to begin our painting work!


----------

